# Can we swap out 811 for 921?



## HDTV Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

I was one of the folks that just got tired of waiting for the 921 and ended up getting an 811. However, I am already needing to exchange my 811. (Had it less than 2 weeks) Dish has sent me a new one that is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday 12/23. Apparantly the module for the OTA antenna and channels was no good (so said advanced tech support). With the 921's being available this week, my original receiver already down, and the new one not here yet, 

Is there any kind of promotion or money back guarantee that I can use to swap out the 811 for a 921?

I bought the 811 through Dish's exec offices for $199


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Your best bet is probably to EBay the $811 (you'll like get over $300 for it). That's a better swap/money-back towards the 921 than you'd ever find with Dish, I think.

- John...


----------

